# Sick Hen, Don't Know What to Do.



## CPT_Grover (Dec 12, 2016)

One of our hens hasn't been laying in quite a while and after having a look at her today, her left eye is closed up and weeping and she also has a large amount of nasal discharge. I am not sure if it means anything but her vent is also pulsing in and out.

Other than all this she acts perfectly normal, even getting into fights with the rooster! 

About a month ago, after we bought the chickens, on of them got very ill and unfortunately had to be put down. The other three were given anti-inflammatory injections. After that they were all fine and laying but this hen is ill again.

I just want to know if it is anything serious and if we should take her to the vet or if there is anything that we can do to help her. She is our only Olive Egger and we would prefer not to loose her.

Thank you so much. I can post pictures if needed.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Pictures are always good to help "diagnose" the problems. We have some really good support here. Just hang around and someone will pop in who can give you suggestions.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can you tell us how old they are? What the conditions were that they were raised in?

My concern here is that they had a respiratory illness when you got them and it showed up with the stress of the move.

At a month after a move, it being the beginning of Winter it is not all that unusual to have the one not laying. I would pick up some antibiotic eye ointment, it's possible she suffered an injury to that eye. That happens fairly often with these guys.

From there you might have to go further to identify whether or not there is something else going on.


----------



## CPT_Grover (Dec 12, 2016)

Thank you so much for your replies!
I just washed her eye out with salty water and cleaned her beak and nose as well so she is looking a little better. 
We got the chickens from a woman at a market. They were all confined pretty close together in small cages and she had ducks and geese as well. I am sorry but I don't know how they were raised.

Here are some pictures:
























I live in Australia so it has just come into summer and is very hot. Her name is Lexa.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I caught the Australia in your other post just now. Give her time, the move will cause them to quit for a while.

But . . . Do you have a good vet, one that knows chickens? Her eye is more than a scratch. She might have a sinus infection but it could be more and a vet should be involved in treatment even if it is a sinus infection.


----------



## CPT_Grover (Dec 12, 2016)

We have one vet in the area and we live in the county so they probably have come across quite a few chickens. I will be sure to take her. Hopefully the infection isn't too bad!

Thanks again for all your help. It is much appreciated


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We just had another forum member that had one with a sinus infection that had to be operated on to remove the infection. 

If you are really new to chickens there is a ton of things that you will learn in time. There are respiratory diseases that they can harbor that are unseen until some stressor brings them out. The issue with these diseases is that they are forever. Bringing in new birds can infect the new birds, you won't be able to rehome any that you have because they will infect any existing birds in other flocks.

Your vet might be able to test that hen to see if she does have any of those problems.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

MG.............


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, I just spotted the bubbles in the hen's eye.

Translated for you CPT that means you more than likely have one of those infectious respiratory diseases. When treated your birds can go on to live long healthy lives but are a threat to new birds.

This link will explain the disease and how it can be treated. https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiPx4PDmfDQAhVCxFQKHUSvBjwQFggwMAQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.merckvetmanual.com%2Fmvm%2Fpoultry%2Fmycoplasmosis%2Fmycoplasma_gallisepticum_infection_in_poultry.html&usg=AFQjCNFwsbCW7FOk4yGzruu_rrYFy9opPg&sig2=S2qRyP6eunns5HwnmHys2A&bvm=bv.141320020,d.cGc


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The vent pulsating is normal. As long as she eats and drinks she'll be okay. If you can find an antibiotic, even better. One is Tylan (tylosin). 

My horse had a swollen eye similar to that our past summer. Turned out to be flies. Ointment cleared it up.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Denagard (tiamulin) is reported to actually clear the disease completely. I haven't followed up on those reports in a while so I don't know if that still holds.


----------



## CPT_Grover (Dec 12, 2016)

Wow! Thank you for all the support and the help!

I took Lexa to the vet today and she said it was similar to a respritory infection but her lungs sounded fine so it was only located in the head area. She got another anti-inflammotory injection for the swelling to go down and cream to put in her eye twice a day. The vet said if it doesn't clear up in 5 days we put her on anti-biotics. 

The hard part now is catching her twice a day!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Having to catch her is actually a positive thing because when they are down so far they don't run it becomes touch and go on whether or not they can be saved. 

The thing about MG is that it can go in to a sort of remission once the antibiotics reduce the invasion. I'm not 100% certain what will happen with the course of treatment that your vet has prescribed at this point. 

That's if it's MG. Without tests to determine it it's a shot in the dark but from what all you've said, the pic you posted it very much looks like it.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

MG presents different strains from mild to severe. You might be dealing with a mild strain, only bloodwork will tell. It can be easily transmitted to other birds and even with antibiotic use, birds are carriers for life. The disease can be treated but not cured. Stress usually sets off symptoms as Robin mentioned. A closed flock should be maintained; none in, none out. MG can be passed through eggs; no selling eggs or given away to be hatched. Eggs are safe to eat, MG is not transmittable to humans. 
The best treatment for MG/MS is Denagard, no egg withdrawal period as with antibiotics such as tylan, tetracycline etc...

Again, maybe another case of sinusitis.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

The Merck Vet Manual is the chicken keeper's bible.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Scroll to the bottom of the page: http://www.octagon-services.co.uk/articles/poultry/gallisepticum.htm

It does say that total clearing can be achieved using Tiamulin in the early stages and there are no egg withdrawals. Someone correct me if I didn't read this right but it appears that if it got in to the air sacs and lesions are present that the drug knocks it down but does not completely eliminate it.


----------



## CPT_Grover (Dec 12, 2016)

That actually sounds quite concerning. If she did have MG would all the other Chickens already have it even if they are not displaying symptoms?

I have a six year old brother who does tend to chase them. He doesn't hurt them or taunt them he just chases them around the yard. Could this be the stress that brings out the symptoms?

Our vet said if she is not better in five days to go back so if I do go back maybe I will ask her about the MG and the treatment you have been mentioning.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You got the birds from the same source, they have all been living together so the answer is yes, they probably have it. The first stressor was being taken to the sale, the second was being brought to the new home.

That is the problem with most of these respiratory diseases in chickens, it can be there for years but without something to trigger it chances are the owner doesn't know.

We recommend birds be quarantined from existing flocks for this reason. You didn't have birds so quarantine was unnecessary. 

If you hang out for a while or go back and read some of the older topics you'd probably find were many won't buy birds from that type of sale. It's too much of a risk to their existing flocks. I know of one who wouldn't bring home any birds he took to sell, if they didn't sell he made sure someone else took them home. Not because his birds had a disease but he was concerned others at that sale could harbor something that would infect his flock.


----------



## CPT_Grover (Dec 12, 2016)

Ok will do. I have already locked Lexa in the run, away from all the other chickens and a hen brooding in the coop but I am not sure that her eggs are fertile so we might be safe there. 

I have a little pet budgie and although I don't allow anyone who has been with the chickens to handle her is she susceptible to the disease?

Thank you again for the help. Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't worry about asking questions. That's where we all were at one time and the questions have us remembering or digging in the right places for answers.

If I remember right, songbirds are not usually susceptible to MG. This is where you should read up on quarantine and how to practice it safely. The last bird to be tended to should be the one that is sick. Hand washing, clothes changing, shoes dedicated only to that bird or a foot bath with antimicrobial solution for dipping the soles in. But the others have been exposed so I'm not even sure all of that is necessary in your case. Just make certain you are absolutely clean before tending to the budgie.

Adding: Had you not been asking questions I would probably have not gone looking to see if the Dengard (Tiamulin) was effective at clearing MG. I now know for certain it will if treated soon enough.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

CPT_Grover said:


> That actually sounds quite concerning. If she did have MG would all the other Chickens already have it even if they are not displaying symptoms?
> 
> I have a six year old brother who does tend to chase them. He doesn't hurt them or taunt them he just chases them around the yard. Could this be the stress that brings out the symptoms?
> 
> Our vet said if she is not better in five days to go back so if I do go back maybe I will ask her about the MG and the treatment you have been mentioning.


I would think if it's contagious , someone else would have it too. And I don't think separating your hen from them is going to help since they've been together already.


----------



## CPT_Grover (Dec 12, 2016)

Hey All,

I know it has been a long time sorry but I thought I should share some happy news!

Lexa is all better now! Mum and I rubbed her eye with lavender and emptied the fluids from her sinuses twice daily. She was also put on some antibiotics for a little bit.

She started laying and we are now expecting babies! They are due to hatch this week sometime. Fireball has already had five hatch although two have sadly passed away((. Still three happy babies and I never knew they could be this CUTE!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

A happy ending!!!Congrats on your grandchickens....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea!!! I'm glad she pulled thru. Now she'll be a momma!


----------

